

Official NASA Futuristic Space MMO May Come to Linux - pwg
http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/09/official-nasa-futuristic-space-mmo-may.html

======
sehugg
I wish them luck .. realistic games based on space exploration have been few
and far between ("Buzz Aldrin's Race to Space", which is more of a
strategy/management game) and have questionable marketability (Maxis scrapped
"SimMars" to concentrate "The Sims").

------
Tichy
Is a MMO == MMORPG? Cool idea if NASA where to create one.

Think of games as explorations of the idea space...

~~~
onemoreact
No, you can also have an MMOFPS or just about any other game type. The reason
why MMORPG's are so popular is they are relativly easy to create and adictive.

~~~
kevinkemp
What do you mean by "relatively easy to create"? If anything, I'd say that an
MMORPG is probably the hardest (and most time consuming) genre of game to
create.

~~~
onemoreact
The man advantages of an RPG style MMO are simple gameplay mechanics, lag
tolerance, low server utilization, cheap content, a built in learning curve,
built in constructive player interaction, and diminishing returns on extreme
gameplay. I could go into each of these to see why MMO golf / the sims / FPS /
chess / poker / just about any other game type is much harder to adapt into an
MMO framework. But my main point was not that it's easy to create a 3D MMO RPG
just that RPG's naturaly work better in the MMO format than just about
anything else.

------
sliverstorm
Honestly, they should ignore Linux, at least at first. They already have a
herculean task on their plates with the project; they don't need more problems
like making it run on Linux.

~~~
jholman
It's not at all clear to me why Linux in particular ought to be ignored.
Recent experiments like humblebundle.com suggest that Linux users are a larger
gaming market than Mac users.

Also, obviously the strategy for making a cross-platform title needs to be
"use cross-platform tools". It sure worked for Minecraft!

And unlike Mac, in the case of Linux you have a volunteer community ready and
eager to help you iron out the kinks. And it's such old news that I'm almost
embarrassed to be repeating it, but the position of the WINE team is nearly
"let us know what we need to change in our platform to make your existing
Windows game run, and we'll do it".

All in all, I'd put Linux deployment ahead of OSX deployment, if it was me.
But I admit I'm biased.

